# Help My Cake Is Full Of Holes!!!



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I have had this problem with mixes before
I mixed the mix quickly
and
Banged the pans on the counter before I baked
but still full of tunnles!!
?????


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

tunneling is caused by over mixing.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

over mixing will get you in the end.


----------

